# Interesting W ("Winter") button info - Eos with 3.2 Engine



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*"W" On/Off buttom on 3.2l?*

Does anyone know what the "W-on" button on the 3.2l Eos is for? It's not in the owner's manuel or on the window sticker.


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: "W" On/Off buttom on 3.2l? (GELIKEYMRSR32)*

The answer is in the technical modifications supplement:
"Intelligent technology: Winter driving programme - pulling away and driving on slippery road surfaces will be made easier if the winter drving programme is switched on, The winter drving programme is switched off when the ignition is switched off".
Simon


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: "W" On/Off buttom on 3.2l? (hulahoops)*

Thank you.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: "W" On/Off buttom on 3.2l? (GELIKEYMRSR32)*

You can see how the winter mode starting assist reads in the spec sheets under "traction control". "Eisschalter" is "ice switch". Can you post a picture of the button on your car? 












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:48 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: "W" On/Off buttom on 3.2l? (GELIKEYMRSR32)*

I'm currently at work, and don't have access to uploading a picture. It is next to the ESP button, and just like ESP the "on" part is not illuminated until you engage it.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Interesting W buttom info*










In the new EOS 3.2 - to the right of the ESP button there is a "W" (on/off) function - can you tell us what does this "W" button mean and what it does?

"W" stands for winterprogramme. It will have an effect on the ESP functions when activated. 
Example: During winter driving (while winterprogramme is active) the ESP is more sensitive to help prevent the drive wheels from spinning out of control when starting off on very slippery ground. 
Some "winterprogramme" systems • •(TBD for Eos) •• 
can start the transmission in 2nd gear when activated. This can reduce torque to the wheels and help prevent slippage on extreme slippery surfaces.
• Check Back Soon To See Updates


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Interesting W buttom info (Jpics)*

Thanks a lot for that information and the picture, Jay.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Interesting W buttom info (Jpics)*

Thanks for the info Jay, I have been trying to find out exactly what function the "W" button, or Start Assist Function, performs.
Just curiosity for me since we don't get the 3.2 in Canada, and it is not available on the 2.0.
As you find out more, please post.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Interesting W button info (just4fun)*

Here is a picture of the explanation of the 'W' button that is in the North American Region owner manual. My guess is that the European owner manuals probably provide a more detailed explanation - so, if one of our UK owners could take a photo of the appropriate page of their owner manual and either post it here or email it to me (so I can host and post it), I would be grateful.
Michael
*From the NAR Owner Manual*


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Interesting W button info (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Here is a picture of the explanation of the 'W' button that is in the North American Region owner manual. My guess is that the European owner manuals probably provide a more detailed explanation - so, if one of our UK owners could take a photo of the appropriate page of their owner manual and either post it here or email it to me (so I can host and post it), I would be grateful.
Michael
*From the NAR Owner Manual*

While picture may be from the NAR manual, it is not from a vehicle that is available in NA, or are they offering a 6 speed manual with the 3.2 now?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Interesting W button info (owr084)*

It is likely a 'stock' photo. The object of the photo is the W button, not so much the transmission shift lever. That car has an ashtray as well, which is also not available in NAR.
Michael


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Interesting W button info (PanEuropean)*

I drove the EOS 3.2 today.
W buttom on: mash the throle and there is no wheels spin at all.
W buttom off /esp on: there is some wheelspsin when at full throle from stand still
in short the W buttom works wonders


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interesting W button info (Jpics)*

Other than that how does it drive compared to the 2.0T


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Interesting W button info (mark_d_drake)*

the 3.2 is an amazing machine!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Interesting W button info (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_the 3.2 is an amazing machine!

Tell us more please explain you have us all very curious about it!!


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*"Drive Off Assist" Switch?*

Does anyone have the "Drive Off Assist" switch in their Eos? If so, what does it look like? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

what is this "drive off assist" you speak of?
sounds like something that helps you get the car going from a stop. like torque. haha


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_what is this "drive off assist" you speak of?


No idea ... that's why I'm asking.








For what it's worth, the part number is 1K0 927 227. It has a specific p/n separate from the TPMS, ESP, W (hill holding). A graphic is just not showing up on the ETKA diagrams.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, i thought you knew what it was, but not where to find it....whoops


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

You might be talking about the starting assist function, winter mode (Eisschalter) only available on the 3.2. It is a button right next to the ESP button with a W on it.
As I understand it, you push it in Winter when you want to start from a hill. I assume it will reduce the torque applied to the wheels to keep the wheels from spinning through. But please anybody, correct me if I'm wrong with this assumption.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

My 2 cents advice ...
I think W is for winter program, reducing the torque when you start in snow for example.
Hill hold control is for starting ... on a hill.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Drive Off Assist" Switch? (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Does anyone have the "Drive Off Assist" switch in their Eos? If so, what does it look like? 

From looking at the European parts catalog, it appears to me that the "Drive Off Assistance" button is the same as the 'W' (winter) button, which is the same as what is referred to in the German language as the 'Berganfahrassistent' (mountain driving assist). In other words, what I guess that the the button does is this: It reduced torque that the engine sends to the drive wheels if any wheelslip is detected.
The button looks the same as the ESP button, except that it has the single letter 'W' on it. This stands for 'winter' in English and German (same word in both languages), and for _*W*hoa 'dere _in French.








My motorcycle has the same thing, so does my Phaeton. On both of these vehicles, the feature is active at all times.
Michael
*European Parts Catalog*

*Description from NAR (North American Region) Owner Manual*


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: "Drive Off Assist" Switch? (PanEuropean)*

WOW ... great information. Thanks a lot you guys.
In case you're wondering, I've been looking for a way to incorporate a failsafe light for my Hella DynaBeams - in and of itself a gaudy monstrosity. At first I had searched high and low for anyone that could fabricate a custom switch - no dice. So I figured I'd use an existing switch. Search as I might, the only switches out there seem to be the ESP, TPMS, and W switches. I know the empty slots were meant for law enforcement / first responder use but I just can't seem to find any of those.
I'm thinking I will go with the W switch and hopefully figure out a way to incorporate the "ON" light appropriately.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Drive Off Assist" Switch? (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_So I figured I'd use an existing switch...

Perhaps investigate purchasing and using a switch that is sold for the Golf / Jetta V series of vehicles - it is possible that the size of switch may be the same as the switches in the same position on the Eos. However, be aware that the switch may not be a simple 'on-off' switch as you expect it to be - it could be a resistance switch, or it could be a momentary switch.
Michael


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: "Drive Off Assist" Switch? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael ... in case there is some confusion, I own an MkV Jetta. The bulk of my research has been focused on that model. I decided to venture into the Eos forum since you guys use the same switches as well.
That and I'm very jealous of you bastards.


----------



## Jayce (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: "Drive Off Assist" Switch? (the.ronin)*

Hi guys,
is it possible to build in this option by my VW-dealer. Has anybody done it yet? My car was not deliverd with this option and i like to have it installed. Is there much work to do? and the costs?
Thanx to share your experience.
Best Regards


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: "Drive Off Assist" Switch? (Jayce)*

Good question. I don't have an answer, but I'll sure bump this for one.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: "Drive Off Assist" Switch? (Siriusly)*

Hi... late bump, but I have the same question. I actually have an '07 GTI, and wondering if this is possible. I saw at oempl.us that the switch is sold, and there's a blurb about requiring the harness for it to actually work, but no harness seems to be sold on the site.
Anyone care to enlighten us on this? 

Thanks


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Interesting W buttom info (Jpics)*

Being ever-so curious (and always wanting ALL options available), does anyone know what the "blank" buttons are for in-between the 'ASR' and 'W' buttons? I always assumed they were for EU spec' vehicles, or options to be added to '08+ models. Just curious


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Interesting W buttom info (Grafixx101)*

I'm not sure if you can add this feature. You might be able to, given how it's just software, but you'll be on your own without a dealer that is willing to help you. 
One of the blank buttons is for the TPMS in Europe. NAR Eoses and VW's in general aren't allowed to calibrate their TPMS to different pressures, so we don't get the button. The other blank button is just a blank IIRC.


----------

